# Honda GX160 Timing Problems



## indngvr (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello All,

I have a bit of a problem. I'm working on a Honda WH20X Trash Pump. The ceramic water seal on the water pump failed, and when it did, it forced water thru the crank oil seal and filled the crankcase with water. I saw it soon enough and stopped the engine hopefully before any major bearing suface damages could occur. It was still running without any bad noises when I shut it down.
Here's the "rub" ........ when I removed the crankcase side cover, the camshaft and gear came out with it. Not a big deal right? WRONG ! There is absolutely no timing mark on the crankshaft timing gear what-so-ever ! I have looked with a magnifier and can find not even a scratch on the machine marks all the way around the gear. The "DOT" on the cam gear is fine, but I have no idea where to set the crank gear to it ??
Is there a way to time it using TDC on the piston? I'm really in kind of a jam here because the boss suggested I didn't even replace the oil seal and simply replace the ceramic water seal in the pump. Obviously if I'd have followed his advice, I wouldn't be in this jam ............ but I wanted to do the job correctly and replace the oil seal too. Not to mention I'd have never seen the loose maincap bolt either, but he's kind of a #*@** and he won't understand.

Any help is appreciated ............. Thanks in advance, Jeff G.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

On the crank gear look for a notch that is not "V" shaped, like may be square at the bottom. I would think there are to be some kind of mark some where.

Probably going to need a repair manual and they generally can't be found for free.

BG


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

I have seen sometimes were the key way (dole pin) is the mark
might want to check with a Library they may have some books on it


this may help you ... had to put the ... with space after the www cause the site blocks part of the url
Mapping The Valve Timing of a Honda Gx160
www .... karting.co.uk/KandK/Tech/MappingValveTiming.html

service manual
www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/images/996.pdf


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Here is the link

http://www.karting.co.uk/KandK/Tech/MappingValveTiming.html

BG


----------

